# Anyone have any luck getting the PS3 controller working with N64oid?



## funkymonk145 (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw a demo video of this setup on a Nexus 7, so I ordered a Sony DualShock 3 Bluetooth controller and bought the Sixaxis Controller app. I used the helper on my Windows machine to set the Local Bluetooth Address to the one on my device and was able to pair to the Sixaxis app (I assume, the status says "Client connected:1" and the PS3 controller shows one solid red light in the "1" position).

Unfortunately, when I fire up N64oid, I can't get the controller to respond at all. I've set my default input as Sixaxis in my Android input settings, selected "Enable Gamepad" in the Sixaxis settings and "Use input method" under Other settings in N64oid.

Anybody else having similar troubles?


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

well there are 2 options depending on the verison of n64oid you are running, newer version supports Bluez Imi and older version dosen't. Bluez is it's own Six Axis intergrated app. You would need to sync through that for one method. a easier way would to be go to options and select use other input method check box. then make sure sixaxis imi is your input method in keyboard. simple way to find out is go to a message and long press it will ask for input method type, this is different from just enabling in menus. once that's done you will need to go bac to N64oid and controller 1 input settings and configure it. all inputs should function now.


----------

